# Which Florida Port Is Best



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

...to fish the Bluewater from?

Shortest trip to tuna grounds?

Orange Beach...Pensacola...Destin?

I know Venice LA is most like the shortest boat ride, but not much for mommy and the kids to do there! LOL The Florida panhandle has by far the best beaches in the US!:notworthy:

I'm sure all three ports have plenty of near shore reefs, wrecks and live bottom to fish for the main offshore species...

Thinking to drag the SeaCraft over and do a little fishing this summer

Thanks!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Orange Beach is closer but it's in Alabama, Pensacola is the next closest.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

For Tuna and deepwater rigs, Orange Beach, Petronis is about 65 miles. Petronis and Spur are about equal distance from OBA. Spur is SE, rigs SW. 

For day trip small boat billfishing I prefer Destin. Decent fishing less than 40 miles out, when good/pretty water pushes in close. 

Tight lines!


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

So how far are the tuna grounds out of Pensacola?

How far from Destin?

Figures billfish are in close...could careless about one of them...


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

U can KM Bama A Tx! on billfish comment just trying to help. If u been at it since the 70's buy a chart and do your home work.

Now to be friendly add about 20 miles from Pensacola pass but check your distance from selected marina to pass.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Magic236 said:


> U can KM Bama A Tx! .


Not sure what that means...but ok...sorry to step on your toes about billfish too...

I guess I will call my buddy Hilton...been a few year since I last talked to him. I used to test numbers for him out of Sargent Texas when he did his first book. When I was running charters pretty heavy he was one of my sponsors...good excuse to give him a call!

Thanks for your help just the same! I like talking about offshore fishing...thought you guys might too.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hahahaha


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Called Tom today and he said he'd get me one of his books...said he had plenty still.

Boy has been busy though...him and partner have a patent on a new way of making reefs. He was telling me they can make one in about 20 minutes! He said they have a contract in the works with Alabama to make a bunch. He said they are going to bring their 105' landing craft over to deploy the reefs once the project gets kicked off!

He was headed to Biloxi Alabama today to meet one of his partners then headed over to shake his fist at the NMFS meeting. If you go to the meeting say hi to him...great down home kind of guy!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

CaptnC said:


> Called Tom today and he said he'd get me one of his books...said he had plenty still.
> 
> Boy has been busy though...him and partner have a patent on a new way of making reefs. He was telling me they can make one in about 20 minutes! He said they have a contract in the works with Alabama to make a bunch. He said they are going to bring their 105' landing craft over to deploy the reefs once the project gets kicked off!
> 
> He was headed to Biloxi Alabama today to meet one of his partners then headed over to shake his fist at the NMFS meeting. If you go to the meeting say hi to him...great down home kind of guy!




Toms been an active member on here for years. Posts quite a bit.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

The meeting he is going to in the same neck of the woods "Majic236" lives. He need to stop in and give them some input on how bad a job they are doing with our fishery!

Tom didn't say which day he was going to be there, but knowing him he will be there everyday!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Where's Biloxi, AL?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Where's Biloxi, AL?


West of Orange Beach, FL


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

CaptnC said:


> *He was headed to Biloxi Alabama* today to meet one of his partners then headed over to shake his fist at the NMFS meeting. If you go to the meeting say hi to him...great down home kind of guy!


The was supposed to be;

He is headed to Biloxi then Alabama...

I was trying to recall the city he was going to in Alabama...which is Birmingham...forgot a word...

Sorry about that!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

CaptnC said:


> The was supposed to be;
> 
> He is headed to Biloxi then Alabama...
> 
> ...


I would say, "Let ya slide this time", but apparently it's too late for that....


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yo CaptnC it's cool. You just got an edge to you, I can too. Yes, I'm aware of the Gulf Coast Fisheries meeting in Birmingham and our fisheries problem. 

OBA is your port for fam vacation and close in Tuna fishing, it's somewhere between Biloxi Al and Gulf Shores, Fl (now this is just for fun!)

But I meant it last night, when I commented You Can Kiss my Bama Ass Tex!

Tight lines, Tom and the PFF will help you out


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Magic236 said:


> Yo CaptnC it's cool.
> 
> I commented You Can Kiss my Bama Ass Tex!


Oh I got it yesterday Magic! Just wanted to bait you into saying! I might have a bit of "edge" on me, but I have a great sense of humor!

Tight lines Bro!


----------

